# Pt745pro



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

Has anyone here tried the Millenium PT745Pro ? I went to get a PT145, but the grip was a drag to conceal, for me. The 745 is 6+1, +P rated, 21 oz, and all my fingers fit on the grip.
It broke in nicely with 150 rounds of Federal AE 230gr FMJ. Only 2 stovepipes with the range ammo in the beginning. Then it was flawless.

I've belonged to other handgun forums for many years, but I seem to be the only one who owns this model.
If there is something better at any price, I can't find it.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have one I carry in a IWB High Noon holster. Had a few failure to feed with the first 2 mags of HP ammo, after that no problems.

The only thing I don't like is that the sight picture is different than my other guns. With the Heine Straight 8 sights I have to cover the bull with the front dot instead of holding the sight blade under the bull like my other guns.


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

I never could use an IWB holster. Tried it with many sidearms for decades [mostly off duty carry]. For most my sidearms, I like the Fubus type paddle holster as I can just slip it on/off w/o threading a belt when going somewhere + it also pulls it in nice and tight for concealment.

Now it seems I'm still the only one who loves the straight 8 sights. Maybe it's the "Front Sight" training I've had over the years. 
Put another 250+ rounds through my Millenium PT745PRO and pretty much destroyed the 10 ring at 30ft with flawless performance [what a great feeling]. I noticed when I got it, the feed ramp was polished like a mirror. With reliability at 100% after the first 20 rounds, I'm really getting to love this 21 oz pocket cannon.

μολων λαβέ 
NRA Life member
GoA Member


----------

